

Quora comparison... really? - fypomg
http://www.horizoncareservices.com/online-question-answer-resource-health-care-florida

======
gjvc
I'm not sure what your question is, but this seems to be the SOFA q-and-a
plugin for wordpress.

[http://themeforest.net/item/sofa-qanda-knowledge-base-wp-
the...](http://themeforest.net/item/sofa-qanda-knowledge-base-wp-theme/180802)

------
fypomg
just like quora, this is pretty much the same thing as stackoverflow... watch
out!

